
An old-school shell hack on a line printer - Sir_Cmpwn
https://drewdevault.com/2019/10/30/Line-printer-shell-hack.html
======
kick
This is beautiful! Not enough tiny, pure hacks are done anymore.

[https://stallman.org/articles/on-
hacking.html](https://stallman.org/articles/on-hacking.html)

 _The hacking community developed at MIT and some other universities in the
1960s and 1970s. Hacking included a wide range of activities, from writing
software, to practical jokes, to exploring the roofs and tunnels of the MIT
campus. Other activities, performed far from MIT and far from computers, also
fit hackers ' idea of what hacking means: for instance, I think the
controversial 1950s "musical piece" by John Cage, 4'33" (_ __ _), is more of a
hack than a musical composition. The palindromic three-part piece written by
Guillaume de Machaut in the 1300s, "Ma Fin Est Mon Commencement", was also a
good hack, even better because it also sounds good as music. Puck appreciated
hack value._

 _It is hard to write a simple definition of something as varied as hacking,
but I think what these activities have in common is playfulness, cleverness,
and exploration. Thus, hacking means exploring the limits of what is possible,
in a spirit of playful cleverness. Activities that display playful cleverness
have "hack value"._

